# Baby Swords



## fishguardian40 (May 13, 2011)

Well I was cleaning my tank this morning and what a pleasant suprise I found. I found new sword sprouts on both sides of my aquarium. Awesome!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! I love seeing new sprouts, means your doing something right.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tell you a secret though, thats not a sword, its a val.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dangit,Susan,that was a secret!Cute little sprouts.


----------



## fishguardian40 (May 13, 2011)

Well, I will post some more photos of all the plants I have and maybe you guys can tell me what they are. I am new to aquarium plants so I think having new sprouts for a beginner is pretty good. The other week all of them looked like they were about to die then I started to put some liquid fertilizer in and it made a huge difference.


----------

